# Kenpotalk down?



## DavidCC (Aug 3, 2005)

Is Kenpotalk down???


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 3, 2005)

hmmm appears to be so David,  I just reloaded and it's not coming up..


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 3, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> hmmm appears to be so David,  I just reloaded and it's not coming up..


Me too.    Hope Bob can fix it soon!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 3, 2005)

Minor issue with the server.  A temp directory filled up and caused a short brown out.  I've got some techs looking into the cause now. Should be back up.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 3, 2005)

Back up Now


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 3, 2005)

Great!  Now if all the Kenpo folks will walk over there...in a straight line, please...no shoving... just kidding, but we do need more traffic over there


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool, thanks!  


What great timing, the night before in class our Instructor directed everyone to go there and read a bit about SL-4 in preparation for our upcomg vist by Doc Chapel.  And it chose that day to be down LOL.  Murphy's Law I guess


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 4, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks!
> 
> 
> What great timing, the night before in class our Instructor directed everyone to go there and read a bit about SL-4 in preparation for our upcomg vist by Doc Chapel.  And it chose that day to be down LOL.  Murphy's Law I guess


Now you can check it out!  :ultracool


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 4, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Now you can check it out! :ultracool


Oh , haha, I am the reason he told them to do that    The visit by Doc Chapel is kindof my "baby" to run with, it has been a lot of work but also it has been rewarding already and he hasn't even come here yet hahaha

www.chapelomaha.tk


----------

